
Ask HN: Why have there been so many new P2P protocols recently? - poletopole
I think it&#x27;s amazing that we&#x27;re seeing the proliferation of all these new breakthroughs in P2P protocols recently, but I&#x27;m curious why that is or is it just my imagination?
======
gtirloni
It might be only your perception. Look for "p2p" here
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_file_sharing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_file_sharing)

